# Songs from bands playing 8 strings in standard Gb tuning



## chopeth (May 12, 2018)

I just bought an 8 and, as when I purchased my first 7, I like to learn as much as possible from what others do before trying to make my own music, mainly metal. 

I know Messhugah, but they play half a note down, and though I love it, it's a bit too focused on weird and pretty hard time signatures. I discovered this easy song from Black Crown Inititate which is just perfect for my skills to begin with:



I also know Haken, AAL, Allegaeon, Ihsahn and other bands, a bit over my skills too, plus they tend to drop the 8th string to E which I'm not interested at the moment because my set is too thin to go that low. 

What do you suggest according to this?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ikke (May 12, 2018)

The album Diamond Eyes by Deftones (<3) is all in F# standard.


----------



## Masoo2 (May 12, 2018)

All Periphery 8 string songs

Are you sure Haken plays in Drop E? I always thought they were standard. Much of their stuff isn't that difficult either.


----------



## chopeth (May 13, 2018)

Ikke said:


> The album Diamond Eyes by Deftones (<3) is all in F# standard.



Not to much into new metal anyway, thanks!



Masoo2 said:


> All Periphery 8 string songs
> 
> Are you sure Haken plays in Drop E? I always thought they were standard. Much of their stuff isn't that difficult either.



yeah, you're probably right, only 1985 is in drop E in the last album. Anyway, not very interested in djent (Periphery reference). Thanks.


----------



## Dayn (May 13, 2018)

Mnemic! I'm positive the whole album "Sons of the System" is in F#, though it's on seven-strings tuned to F# standard, so close enough.

The only other thing I can think of is Divine Heresy's "Soul Decoded (Now and Forever)" but that's literally all I know off the top of my head.


----------



## PBC (May 14, 2018)

There aren't that many and the ones that do tend to be pretty unorthodox. 

The best ones I can think of are the Pestilence albums Doctrine and Obsideo, all songs are 8-string standard. 

The other is Disfiguring the Goddess who play F# standard (the low version) on 6 string guitars, however like most bands, the tuning seems highly specialized to the music they want to play. 

Usually the most represented 8 string tunings are half-step down standard, 7 string + low / Drop E, and Drop A + Low E. If you change your set when you get new strings you have much more to choose from. If tension is a problem tuning lower, you could always tune a half step up to G standard to try and learn modern Gorguts or some Mortician.


----------



## chopeth (May 18, 2018)

PBC said:


> There aren't that many and the ones that do tend to be pretty unorthodox.
> 
> The best ones I can think of are the Pestilence albums Doctrine and Obsideo, all songs are 8-string standard.
> 
> ...



I'll try those Pestilence, thanks!


----------



## BusinessMan (May 19, 2018)

All fear factory songs played on 8 string are in F#. Scar the martyr is in F#. Some carnifex song off die without hope are in F#


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 20, 2018)

Most of After the Burial's 8 string songs are F# too, I believe.
Anything off the In Dreams album is a ton of fun.


----------



## Masoo2 (May 20, 2018)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Most of After the Burial's 8 string songs are F# too, I believe.
> Anything off the In Dreams album is a ton of fun.



aren't they F standard and/or Drop Ab low F? I never recalled them using F#


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 20, 2018)

Masoo2 said:


> aren't they F standard and/or Drop Ab low F? I never recalled them using F#



Could very well be, I haven't picked up my 8 in a criminal amount of time.


----------



## Vyn (May 20, 2018)

Almost certain that one of the tracks off of Wes/Keith's Alluvial is on 8's in standard but I'll be damned if I can remember which one.


----------



## chopeth (May 21, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Almost certain that one of the tracks off of Wes/Keith's Alluvial is on 8's in standard but I'll be damned if I can remember which one.



Yeah, Gabrielle, but there are no free tabs for that one and buying the book only for a song...


----------



## Vyn (May 21, 2018)

chopeth said:


> Yeah, Gabrielle, but there are no free tabs for that one and buying the book only for a song...



To be fair, you can play all the other stuff as well if you can be bothered messing around. I've got the book, well worth it - one of the better tab books IMO


----------

